

Hacker Steals Over $500,000 From E-Mail-Loving Real Estate Heiress - japanesesandman
http://gothamist.com/2011/12/07/hacker_steals_over_500000_from_e-ma.php

======
noinput
took one look at the article's stock photo and hit the back button.

